# Posthornschnecken - plötzlich alle weg!



## sunny01 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichler,

letzten Herbst entdeckte ich Posthornschnecken in unserem Teich (2m tief und ohne Fischbesatz). Wir haben keine eingesetzt, sie müssen wohl mit der Bepflanzung gekommen sein. Im Frühling waren einige schöne große Exemplare (sogar im kleineren Gartenfischteich) zu finden und jede Menge Jungtiere. Seit Anfang Juni ist in beiden Teichen keine einzige Posthornschneke mehr zu finden - nur noch Spitzschlamm- und Tellerschnecken! 

Hat jemand eine Erkärung für solch ein mysteriöses Verschwinden?
Liebe Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Posthornschnecken - plötzlich alle weg!*

Hallo Dagmar,

Erklärung hab ich leider keine, aber bei mir werden die Posthörner auch immer rarer. Hab auch fast nur mehr Spitzschlamm. Schade, ich mag diese Posthörner.
Aber du schreibst, du hast Tellerschnecken. Ist da nicht einfach ein Synomym für die Posthörner? Dachte immer, das wäre das gleiche...


----------



## Annett (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Posthornschnecken - plötzlich alle weg!*

Hallo Dagmar.

Vielleicht war ein Feinschmecker an Deinem Teich?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15776


----------



## Eugen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Posthornschnecken - plötzlich alle weg!*

Hi

vielleicht ist es für euch hilfreich,wenn ich euch meine Beobachtung mitteile.
In meinem großen Teich sind unzählige Spitzschlamm- und Posthornschnecken.
"Sichtbar" sind zu 99 % nur die Spitzschlamm.
Wenn ich allerdings in den Teich steige und "im Trüben fische"  finde ich jede Menge Posthörner.
Sprich, diese __ Schnecken halten sich mehr auf dem Grund oder versteckt in den UW-Pflanzen auf,während die Spitzschlamm eher an der Oberfläche treiben.
Ich kann auch beobachten,daß Spitzschlammschnecken an den Seerosenstängeln "knabbern", im Gegensatz zu den Posthörnern, die sich offentsichtlich "besser verstecken" können.


----------



## sunny01 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Posthornschnecken - plötzlich alle weg!*

Hey!

Danke für die Antworten! Einen Feinschmecker kann ich nicht ausschließen, der war bestimmt da. Amseln und Grasfrösche gibts hier genug! Aber gehen die selektiv an die Posthörner? Und wo sind die vielen Minihörnchen, die noch vor ein paar Wochen an der Folie in Schwimmbereich schlemmten?

@ danyvet
Du hast natürlich Recht, ich meinte die hier ich mit Tellerschnecken: 
http://www.allesumdieschneck.de/html/tellerschnecke_daten_und_bilde.html

und die werden vermisst:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posthornschnecke

Gestern bin ich mit Schwimmbrille auf die Suche nach den Posthörnern zwischen den Pflnzen gegengen. Gott sei Dank hat mich keiner dabei gesehen! Gefunden habe ich - nichts! Nicht mal leere Gehäuse...

Gruß
Dagmar


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Posthornschnecken - plötzlich alle weg!*



> Gestern bin ich mit Schwimmbrille auf die Suche nach den Posthörnern zwischen den Pflnzen gegengen. Gott sei Dank hat mich keiner dabei gesehen!



 Das glaube ich auch, dass sonst derjenige gedacht hätte , ob bei dir noch alles ok ist 
Aber hier bei den Teichianern triffst du damit auf vollstes Verständnis! Es ist wirklich schade, dass du nichts gefunden hast!


----------



## danyvet (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Posthornschnecken - plötzlich alle weg!*

Haha 
Schwimmbrille ist eine sehr gute Idee!!! Ich bin auch froh, dass bei mir nicht allzuviele Leute Einsicht in meinen Garten haben, die müssten mich auch für verrückt halten, besonders, wenn ich die Molchis mit der Pinzette mit Gelsen füttere, für die ich mich vorher als Köder auf die Terrasse gestellt hab


----------



## sunny01 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Posthornschnecken - plötzlich alle weg!*

Hallo!

Ja, ja, manchmal denke ich, der Teichvirus hinterlässt doch so seine Spuren...

Viele Grüße
Dagmar


----------

